#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint - Autocomplete Text

## GoGoeGo

I'm looking for a way to enter text on Slide 1 and have the same text get entered on Slide 2 without having to enter it twice.  It would be similar to entering a value in A1 in Excel and using "=A1" on a different cell.

Any help is appreciated!

----------


## Marekksio

1Click on Slide Master. It resides in the Presentation Views group of the Views tab.
2Add a text box to the Slide Master. Click where you want to add the text.
3Type the text that you want to appear on each slide.
4Format the text. For example, if you want bold, click the Bold button on the Formatting toolbar.
5Click the Normal View button to return to your presentation.You can add other types of PowerPoint objects to the Slide Master, too. You can add clip art, pictures, or even a video or sound clip.

Hope that helps

----------


## kennystone

I think the author has solved his problem in two years, but still thank you!

----------


## AliGW

@kennystone

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

I see you have made a string of fairly pointless posts so far, but not asked any questions or given any solutions. I look forward to your next post, which will be one or the other. Thanks for your co-operation.

----------


## Marekksio

I hope the user found solution few years ago but no one never posted an answer to this query. So I felt in need to do so.

----------


## AliGW

Thank you, Marekksio.  :Smilie:

----------


## DannyPhilips

> I hope the user found solution few years ago but no one never posted an answer to this query. So I felt in need to do so.



There would be more such virtues!

----------

